# snapped high-back...



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

hey all...

been searching sites to locate a binding part...found this one. looks tops

my question is...i snapped a high-back on my Burton P1 carbons (06 models i think..?)
...is it worth me looking for a replacement part? ..new or used...?
or... is this my opportunity to go get a new pair of bindings??
anyone got a link to a parts site? :dunno:

and btw ...i just spent a top, dry, fluffy week, in Japan.. :thumbsup: ...where i did said busting of piss-weak binding...

any info gladly taken

thanks
CARVIT ..in Australia


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats on snapping a highback. If you did it in the line of duty and not by being sloppy on an unload or skating, you should be proud of it. Otherwise hang your head in shame.

As for your other questions, you need to ask yourself them first.

Have you tried calling Burton? It's a wild idea out of left field, but as strange as it sounds you might find they have parts for Burton stuff.

As for it worth replacing your bindings. That's a question only you can answer. How much is it going to cost to fix them (call Burton)? How much would the new bindings you want cost? Is that difference in price worth it to you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Have you tried calling Burton? It's a wild idea out of left field, but as strange as it sounds you might find they have parts for Burton stuff.
> 
> As for it worth replacing your bindings. That's a question only you can answer. How much is it going to cost to fix them (call Burton)? How much would the new bindings you want cost? Is that difference in price worth it to you?


hey munky whats up?

just a question- have you ever been riding in australia [not to sound confrontational]. man, we dont have it nearly as good as anyone else.

even though burton is such a huge brand etc etc you'd be lucky to walk into a store with a snapped p1 ratchet and be able to find even a second hand replacement.

as for being able to walk into a store and simply buy a replacement heel cup for ride bindings [let alone ANY bindings].... good luck

shit, man.... if you REALLY had to find replacement parts- hope that you've got burton binders and are happy with the rental foam straps/ freestyle ratchet packs that they release to rental stores, because thats the best you're going to get.

as for local distributors- here in australia you dont get NEARLY the amount of support that you get overseas- the distributors are here to make cash and get rid of stock. as for after sales support- waste of time.

and CARVIT- as for replacing the high back- ask the burton rep- you might be lucky and get a p1 highback from last season's binder. 

otherwise, bite the bullet and get some flow nxt's or fluxs or rides. never had problems with back snappage there.

good luck.

p.s. munky i hope you feel sorry for us simple bbq shrimp eating folk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the replies peeps
onya.

ok...finding a Burton rep in Australia...:laugh:

if i did...he'd :laugh:


Carvits' excutive decision of the day... new bindings! 

its a good time of year to get a bargain from my local toy shop too...

thanks again


----------

